# Tree in SSV



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

Jeff Harris said:


> Tree in SSV ! Within the first mile ! I went over it, somebody else went under it! need to go back to remove it!


there are 3 spots with wood-
the first is a river-wide tree that was in there last season about a mile and change from the confluence of middle SSV (top put-in) that is visable coming down, at 220 you can get over it on the right, lots of places to get uner it upside-down. I was going to try to cut it out but there is a new log river wide 10 feet downstream that is mostly submerged @ 220 but was not at 180, so if you are upside down for the first one, roll quick. I just walked them both my last 3 runs, and until the mostly-invisable lower log can get yanked out, I wasn't going to remove the warning log which also has a nice shelf on river left you can paddle up onto, hop out and make a super quick and easy portage.

almost 3 miles later in the entrance to tripple drop- the last one I scout above the narrows- there is still a log over the entire right channel- not too big of a problem as most people like to rin it left. There used to be a tree in the left chanel as well until somebody tried to do a rail slide on it yeasterday... seriously though, that log got dislodged from there and is now a few hundred yards downstream sticking out from the river right shore with room to go left of it, but you've got to be heads up. It may not be wedged where it was yeasterday evening and may now be somewhere farther down. It is "Y" shaped and has a high proclivity for sticking places.


----------

